# Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10 released)



## ToeClaws (Oct 29, 2009)

It's that wonderful time that comes twice a year when Canonical releases the latest Ubuntu.  It may take a few hours for all of the mirror sites to have 9.10 available, but some of them already do.  Here is a complete download mirror listing:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors

Quick breakdown for anyone new to it: There are 3 main desktop flavours of Ubuntu, here they are and what it basically means:

*1) Regular i386 desktop install* - This is the failsafe that should work on anything.  It is a 32 bit version of Ubuntu Linux and will run on both old and new CPUs.  

*2) Regular amd64 desktop install* - This is the 64bit version of Ubuntu intended for newer CPUs.  This runs on both AMD _and_ Intel 64 bit processors (Intel CPUs use the AMD x64 system, hence why they call it amd64).  If you have a newer 64 bit system, this is the version you should be using to get the most out of your computer.

*3) Netbook-remix i386 install* - This is a special tweak of the regular i386 install designed specifically for Netbooks.  It omits many drivers that will not be needed for the Netbooks and replaces them with more things specific to Netbooks.  It's also optimized to be more efficient and fast on a Netbook.

There are also two alternative installers. These installers are text-based, and are designed to install it on systems with lower resources that cannot run the GUI installers, or to also update an existing Ubuntu system to the latest release.  These come in both the i386 and amd64 versions.  

For more information on the who Alternative OS thing, go read the stuff in this thread.


----------



## ilobmirt (Oct 29, 2009)

Hot dawg! I'm soo downloading a copy.... now =^_^= ~<3


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 29, 2009)

I for one love the names Canonical gives the varies versions of Ubuntu


----------



## ilobmirt (Oct 29, 2009)

iso has been downloaded... It's time to Burn!

*plays the disco inferno* =>_<= Whoo!


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 29, 2009)

ilobmirt said:


> *plays the disco inferno* =>_<= Whoo!



*claps hands over ears* Oh gods... now that's gonna be in my head all day!


----------



## net-cat (Oct 29, 2009)

*checks to make sure he can get VirtualBox PUEL for karmic through Sun's repositories*

Yup.

Guess I'm dist-upgrading tonight.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 29, 2009)

MD5sums for 9.10 images, regardless of source:

836440698456aa2936a4347b5485fdd6 *ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso
3faa345d298deec3854e0e02410973dc *ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
dc51c1d7e3e173dcab4e0b9ad2be2bbf *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
d91659de6e945dbb96eb8970b2b4590a *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-armel+dove.img
297875d2a7531824a0fb08f241d33e85 *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-armel+imx51.img
8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906 *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
ed6e77587b87fe0d92a2f21855869f00 *ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
14707e8847b9c9ba2dd1869fb5086e4f *ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso
55618ad5f180692f9dac20cbff352634 *ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso
37a04db193b1a342f961f59aea2fada8 *wubi.exe

(I remember having to hit TPB to get Ubuntu torrents.)



net-cat said:


> *checks to make sure he can get VirtualBox PUEL for karmic through Sun's repositories*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Guess I'm dist-upgrading tonight.



Will it be offered through APT so soon?  I've usually had to wait a week before it appeared.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 29, 2009)

Another good source for both CD Mirrors:

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors

And Archive Mirrors:

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors

Thanks for the MD5 checksums ArielMT - good for folks to know/check.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 29, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Will it be offered through APT so soon?  I've usually had to wait a week before it appeared.



http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads

Scroll down to where it says "Debian-based Linux distributions"

You can add the the "karmic" line to your /etc/apt/sources.list

The PUEL version will never be offered directly though Ubuntu's repositories, only the GPL version. If you don't need the features of the PUEL version, (Built-in RDP of VM consoles, USB redirection, iSCSI support and OVF support.) stick to the GPL version that Ubuntu has in its own repositories.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 29, 2009)

net-cat said:


> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
> 
> Scroll down to where it says "Debian-based Linux distributions"
> 
> ...



I meant Ubuntu itself.  I can't check the official docs because Ubuntu.com is slashdotted right now.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuck i am grabbin #3 
ASAP


----------



## net-cat (Oct 29, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I meant Ubuntu itself.  I can't check the official docs because Ubuntu.com is slashdotted right now.


Oh

sudo update-manager -d

Though it picked it up automatically when I got home today.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 29, 2009)

Reporting from Karmic.

I gotta be completely honest. I'm finding more flaws than improvements.

For starters...


```
[    3.090012] ata2: reset failed (errno=-16), retrying in 8 secs
[    3.290017] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[    3.448530] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[    3.530227] usb 1-7.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
[    3.646527] usb 1-7.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   13.090008] ata2: reset failed (errno=-16), retrying in 8 secs
[   23.090008] ata2: reset failed (errno=-16), retrying in 33 secs
[   55.720007] ata2: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
[   58.090008] ata2: reset failed, giving up
[   58.090541] ata2: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4050000 action 0xe frozen t4
[   58.090588] ata2: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed
[   58.090628] ata2: SError: { PHYRdyChg CommWake DevExch }
[   58.090668] ata2: hard resetting link
[   60.860008] ata2: reset failed (errno=-16), retrying in 8 secs
[   68.090006] ata2: hard resetting link
[   70.860008] ata2: reset failed (errno=-16), retrying in 8 secs
[   78.090006] ata2: hard resetting link
[   80.860008] ata2: reset failed (errno=-16), retrying in 33 secs
[  113.090005] ata2: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
[  113.090043] ata2: hard resetting link
[  115.860008] ata2: reset failed, giving up
[  115.860045] ata2: EH complete
```

Yes, you're reading that right. It spends nearly two minutes trying to initialize a SATA controller. (One that isn't used, since all my drives work fine.) I'm sure there's a simple fix, but for some reason this solution escapes the Ubuntu community. (And has since intrepid. Though it only did that for a minute in 8.10 and 9.04. It's getting worse.)

They also seem to have completely eliminated the system bell. Not just disabled. Not replaced with a sound-card based sound. Completely eliminated. 

The pcspkr module is blacklisted. Fine. I un-blacklisted it. I go into gnome-terminal's options. Check the box. I go into the system sound settings, and it's just completely gone.

I mean, this is a "crippling to the point where I'm going to start looking for other OS's" usability change. (I use the bell as my system notification because my receiver isn't always playing the input from the computer.) Again, I'm sure there's a simple fix. But again, it completely escapes the Ubuntu community.

I'd also like to know why suddenly, after installing karmic, /var/log is filling with thousands of occurrences of:


```
[    0.980606] CPU0: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 831)
[    0.981094] CPU0: Temperature/speed normal
```


.... at least this one has Firefox 3.5 now?


----------



## ilobmirt (Oct 30, 2009)

Karmic hasn't been finding any open wireless access points not to mention connecting to them. It sees the wep encrypted ones from the neighbors yard, but not the easily accessible one right in the next room =>_<=

This didn't happen in 9.04. Really, I think it is simply because they been doing some drastic uprooting to the various systems like sound, bluetooth, and now word has it, they ripped their HAL for something else.

I'm sure there is a workaround to my folly, but if this trend continues, I will look forward to a different distro. I thought the key point of this distribution was user friendliness. I do not want to resort to the command-line bashing, basic txt file editing, and daemon resetting to make my system that should have "just worked" to just work. I cannot help but feel that I am not alone in this regard.

I enjoy Ubuntu as a distribution that pulls together the various open source offerings into a convenient and user-friendly interface. I am not at ease at the immaturity on which some aspects of its framework are based on.

</ramble>


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

net-cat said:


> They also seem to have completely eliminated the system bell. Not just disabled. Not replaced with a sound-card based sound. Completely eliminated.
> 
> The pcspkr module is blacklisted. Fine. I un-blacklisted it. I go into gnome-terminal's options. Check the box. I go into the system sound settings, and it's just completely gone.



*chuckles* Wow - personally I wouldn't miss it since it's one of the first things I blacklist.  Haven't had a use for that godawful feature for 20 years, BUT, I do realize others do, so it does seem very odd to have just removed it.  They must have unchecked the option in the kernel. :/



net-cat said:


> I mean, this is a "crippling to the point where I'm going to start looking for other OS's" usability change. (I use the bell as my system notification because my receiver isn't always playing the input from the computer.) Again, I'm sure there's a simple fix. But again, it completely escapes the Ubuntu community.
> 
> I'd also like to know why suddenly, after installing karmic, /var/log is filling with thousands of occurrences of:
> 
> ...



This is party why I use Mint for my personal machines.  Eventually the Ubuntu distro's catch up with and fix minor glitches, but upon release, they tend to be a lot more of an unpolished product.  Mint uses the same core, but just seems to be a lot more together when released.  The downside though is that if these issues are as a result of their kernel compilation, then I imagine it will be carried over.  



net-cat said:


> .... at least this one has Firefox 3.5 now?



Grah... which for some damn reason is using anti-aliasing on all the text.  I bloody hate that and haven't found a way to disable it yet. >_<


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 30, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> This is party why I use Mint for my personal machines.  Eventually the Ubuntu distro's catch up with and fix minor glitches, but upon release, they tend to be a lot more of an unpolished product.  Mint uses the same core, but just seems to be a lot more together when released.  The downside though is that if these issues are as a result of their kernel compilation, then I imagine it will be carried over.


Which probably is the reason why Linux Mint is on 3rd place on the Distrowatch ranking. ;-)
I guess I should give Mint a try and try the Live-CD some day, but first I need to prepare one of my 80 GB harddrives (ie saving data and wiping it afterwards) before I can even consider installing another OS (especially since it would have to share the diskspace with some other Linux distros, and probably BSD xD).


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Which probably is the reason why Linux Mint is on 3rd place on the Distrowatch ranking. ;-)
> I guess I should give Mint a try and try the Live-CD some day, but first I need to prepare one of my 80 GB harddrives (ie saving data and wiping it afterwards) before I can even consider installing another OS (especially since it would have to share the diskspace with some other Linux distros, and probably BSD xD).



I think you'll like it - quite a polished product, though no where near as small and fast as Puppy.  And nothing wrong with multiple OS's - more fun to experiment and learn them that way. ^_^  Too bad you weren't local - an older array was decommissioned at work here and they were handing out 250g SATAs to folks who wanted them - would have grabbed you some. :/


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 30, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I think you'll like it - quite a polished product, though no where near as small and fast as Puppy.  And nothing wrong with multiple OS's - more fun to experiment and learn them that way. ^_^  Too bad you weren't local - an older array was decommissioned at work here and they were handing out 250g SATAs to folks who wanted them - would have grabbed you some. :/


Meh, it's okay man. I've got five 80 GB HDDs and two 200 GB HDDs here to spare, that should be enough for a few experiments. ^^


----------



## net-cat (Oct 30, 2009)

I wonder how PC-BSD is looking these days...

(I might give Linux Mint a try, too.)


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I wonder how PC-BSD is looking these days...
> 
> (I might give Linux Mint a try, too.)



I used to use PC-BSD a lot - very well thought out, and very simple to work with the PBI's for installs, but then, building the FreeBSD ports isn't exactly hard either.  I haven't tried it for a while though - since they went to KDE 4.X, I kinda lost interest 'cause I can't stand KDE (resource hog of a shell).  Would love it if they had a Gnome or XFCE version of it - I haven't the time to toy around with converting it manually.

I think giving Mint a try is a good idea - you can still use all the Ubuntu repo.'s for 3rd party stuff, but the overall core of it just seems to be a lot better done.  Plus it's rather nice to have all the media-based stuff working right off the install.  The Mint updater is also a little more choosy about what it will or won't do - for example, with kernels, you won't get kernel patches unless you choose to do those manually via apt/aptitude/synaptic.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 30, 2009)

Worth a shot, then.

I wonder how Linux Mint will react to having my Ubuntu-created /home partition grafted in.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Worth a shot, then.
> 
> I wonder how Linux Mint will react to having my Ubuntu-created /home partition grafted in.



*shrugs* Mint or most other Linux's shouldn't really care much unless you have some really funky configurations in it.  Personally, I delete most of the configuration files from it when porting it to another OS to avoid any odd behaviours.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a question, I'm not very computer savy about linux, if I upgrade will I lose any of my stuff on my computer.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 30, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I got a question, I'm not very computer savy about linux, if I upgrade will I lose any of my stuff on my computer.



If you are already using Ubuntu, no because the upgrade just moves you to the next version.  Your data remains the same.  If you're using a different OS (Operating System) like Windows, then you'll need to migrate your data to Ubuntu.  The easiest way to do that would probably be to just move it to a portable/external drive, and move it back into Ubuntu once you're done.  It goes without saying that keeping a backup of your data in this way is important before ANY upgrade, even if the risk of losing it is minimal.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 31, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I used to use PC-BSD a lot - very well thought out, and very simple to work with the PBI's for installs, but then, building the FreeBSD ports isn't exactly hard either.  I haven't tried it for a while though - since they went to KDE 4.X, I kinda lost interest 'cause I can't stand KDE (resource hog of a shell).  Would love it if they had a Gnome or XFCE version of it - I haven't the time to toy around with converting it manually.


http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=dragonflybsd
Comes with both XFCE4 and Fluxbox - which is why it'll be the most likely candidate to be installed on my Desktop.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 31, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=dragonflybsd
> Comes with both XFCE4 and Fluxbox - which is why it'll be the most likely candidate to be installed on my Desktop.



Hmm... yes, there is that, but the only issue I have with DragonFly is that it's a fork off of the FreeBSD-4 era.  While I do generally admire the "fork in the road" mentality for designing an OS, in this case, it could lead to less software compatibility and availability and less driver support. :/  I also haven't ever tried it, so I can't really say anything pro/con about it either.  If you give it a whirl, you'll have to let us know what you think!


----------



## net-cat (Oct 31, 2009)

Ah, DFBSD. Long live FreeBSD 4 apparently the pinnacle of FreeBSD.

As for me, I'm using Linux Mint 7 at the moment. It has many of the same problems Ubuntu 9.04 has.

And after Ubuntu 9.10, I'm not holding out a lot of home for Linux Mint 8. Time to start OS hunting again.

*dusts off the Win7 disc*


----------



## gottymann (Dec 17, 2009)

installing xfce on ubuntu 9.10


----------

